# A little Trip up the Paw Paw



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I pretty much stay broke paying for a house that I paid of a ton of money for, but when I start to wonder if it was worth it.............I go for a ride.

I enjoy canoeing for a bit of exercise and I have pretty easy access right out the back door. I flip the canoe and away I go.










I've not seen better days on the river, but I have seen better weather. Was a beautiful trip though.



















Here is a long stretch when the snow was falling pretty good.










I almost always see some sort of wildlife when I canoe. Usually Deer, but it could be anything from Turkeys, Muskrats, Racoons.........sometimes Cougers

I caught a bit of movement as this Doe stood up from her bed. I passed within about 20 feet of her and she watched me the whole way through. I wanted to stop and take a few good pictures of her, but didn't want to push her from her bed. She had a really good spot behind some brush out of the wind, on the point of a pennensula. 

She stood to watch me pass then laid back down. When I came around the other side of the pennensula I could just see the tips of her ears. The picture does not show it real well, but she looks very healthy with a real heavy coat.










In the 10 years I have canoed this strech of the river, one thing I am really starting to see alot of over the course of the last couple years is Beaver. Most of the river shows no signs, but when you come to an area that holds Beaver, they have been pretty busy.

This one has some pretty high asperations.










It's always good to get home. The Lundin Ranch from the Paw Paw River.










Hope you enjoyed the ride.


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

I would say that is about as close to Heaven as you can get. Great pics 2paws, thanks for posting.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Nice pics, Mark!!!

The beaver must be spilling over from the St Joe now. I don't think there is an island left on the St Joe with a Cottonwood standing on it any more.


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

FANTASTIC! I haven't canoed in the winter since my junior year in high school and man it was a blast. What beautiful sceneries! That deer - "What the?!" - look on its face. I'm envious of your trip!!! Well done.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah, nice photos. I wish I was there.


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Great pics, thanks for posting them!


----------



## FishermanJohn (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow! Those are some great pics! You are very lucky to have that right in your back yard. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Outstanding Mark, especially the one of the doe!


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

Where's all the Mexican's? 

Just kidding. Nice pics!


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

That was funny Mike...

Nice post and pics Mark-thanks for sharing.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Great post. Your slice of heaven makes me a wee bit jealous. Feel free to post pictures of views like that anytime. It allows me to dream of getting back to living on a river while I look out my window at the mighty stream of cars in the great suburbs of Chicago!


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

Beautiful pics 2paws. Wish I was there.


Dan


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

WOW. 

(That's all I got to say).

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

Wow Mark...

I have ran that section with you this last fall looking for Paw Paw fruit.....what an extreme difference. Nice photos....call me next time you want to do that....next time, we will take the kayaks.

Mark


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Great pictures and story to go with them. Must've been a great time floating down the river that day.


----------

